# Chute upgrade - 721



## Toro721er (11 mo ago)

I purchased a 721R model 38741 (pullstart non adjustable chute) 3 years ago.

I quickly realized the most efficient way, in the least amount of time, of going over the entire driveway.

The problem is that I have to make alot of adjustments to the chute during that time when I'm clearing snow. This means that I'm bending over the snowblower many times when cleaning the snow.

Has anyone made any modifications to their chute so it could be adjusted from high up on the handle (similar to the 721 QZE). If anyone has some home grown method or purchased the parts to upgrade, please share.

I don't want to sell the snowblower I got to buy another one.


----------

